# Can I Really Make Money?



## Tim/South

Had a conversation with a fairly large family farming operation today. They asked what I charged to cut, rake and roll hay? I answered $25 for a dense 4x5 with net. 
Next question was would I be willing to do a 140 acre established hay field for that price?

Can a person make money at $25?


----------



## urednecku

Around here, custom baler get ~50 to 60% of the bales, I'm not sure on price of just $. I paid $30 for some delivered in Dec., and a quick check of Craigslist showed $30 to $70 per roll -* in this area*. I would say yes, you should be able to make a little money.

That said, make sure there is enough grass to make it worth while, you don't wanna run your equipment over 140 acres without a decent crop/yield. I'd also walk over the field before I commit, make sure its a 'hayfield', smooth, not a bunch of junk in it or rough to where it'll tear up your equipment.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## deadmoose

Too many unknowns as of now. Yield? Rocks? Hidden gems to beat equipment up? If not with decent yield absolutely.


----------



## deadmoose

Figure expected hours, fuel, etc per piece of equipment. Here if I could do 140 ac at that price I could buy some NEW equipment hire labor and make money.


----------



## Chessiedog

I know if that was a good 140 acre hay field in this part of the country , I would be fueling up the tractor and buying some more net wrap ! But I would take a look at the field or fields ,before fully committing to it .


----------



## Tim/South

The 140 is not nearly all the hay this farm/business puts up. They will still be baling, storing, selling other hay as well.
I know the family. They run a farm business/store. They have a lot more equipment than I. Mine is all new though.
It kind of surprised me when he asked if I would bale the 140 for $25 per roll.
i believe their hay business is good and they stay overwhelmed during hay season.


----------



## Vol

Tim, that seems to be a fair rate in this part of the country.....noticed that the average KY custom rate for mowing, raking, and baling was right at $25 and this was based on $3.50/gal. fuel. Might have to get another $5 if the hay is to be tedded. It would useful if you knew what the 140 produced last year on the first cutting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

Tim/South said:


> The 140 is not nearly all the hay this farm/business puts up. They will still be baling, storing, selling other hay as well.
> I know the family. They run a farm business/store. They have a lot more equipment than I. Mine is all new though.
> It kind of surprised me when he asked if I would bale the 140 for $25 per roll.
> i believe their hay business is good and they stay overwhelmed during hay season.


We do custom planting 
,,some plant all there own crops and look for custom guy if they have rough rocky washed out fields


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

*Tim, What happens if the hay gets rained on? That would make the yield go down and someone is probably going to have to ted? You might consider doing it by the acre? Just some thoughts. Good luck, Mike*


----------



## Tim/South

I am not concerned about a rough field. If it is then I would remove my equipment. They have been baling this, it is not new ground.

They are farmers, born and raised. Chances are they will be cuting other fields at the same time. At $25 per roll I imagine they will have some strong input on weather conditions.
I am not sure how to work out the details on if the hay gets pre washed.


----------



## armyturner

I'd bale for $25 any day of the week. In my neck of the woods, people think I am trying to rip them off at $20. Everyone wants to pay $15 or do a 50/50 split, and still won't fertilize.


----------



## deadmoose

Do you think you could lose $$ at that price. Only way to know for sure is to do it. Then next time you know.


----------

